# Following Nature - Blog Post



## Xue Sheng (Feb 9, 2019)

Following Nature < Link to Blog Post


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 9, 2019)

Very interesting, thank you.


----------



## _Simon_ (Feb 10, 2019)

So awesome Xue, loved your post. And a very timely reminder for me.

I'm finding that too for sure. The more we fight and resist nature the more it hurts.

It's akin to the idea of surrender and letting go. Alot of people think this means 'giving up', but it's not an attitude of apathy, but a sinking into and accepting your whole experience with the totality of your being.

Struggling with severe pain for the last year and a half it had been hard to learn this, as the tendency was to tighten up, curl up and fight it. But I'm learning the pain is just a message to be listened to.

If we lean into it, with a spirit of acceptance and curiosity, it falls away of it's own, without forcing it, and is processed out of our system, and not to mention the release of mental/emotional energy too 

Thanks for sharing mate


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 10, 2019)

Very good post. Less as time goes by, but I sometimes have trouble reconciling who I am today with who I was 20-30 years ago. When I realized that person was no longer around and learned that I could supplement a lot of what I used to do physically by using my mental strengths, this really helped. Getting older sucks physically. Period.


----------



## Gweilo (Feb 10, 2019)

I read the blog a few hours ago, digested it. Awsome was a word I read, and agree with. Age doesn't come alone, and I think youre experience was a perfect example of the water principle,  most use it only in combat, when it can also be a powerful life principle. Great read


----------

